# baby chin



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

our lovelyy chinchilla baby pictures taken at half an hour old :: xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww so cute:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww how sweet :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My goodness, but that's big for a few hours old! :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> My goodness, but that's big for a few hours old! :flrt:


he has been inside his momma for 4 months born fully furred with his eyes open and hoping around ! xx


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

It's been such a long time since i had any chin kits :flrt:

They're gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Awww thats cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow that's pretty big for a newborn chin, how many were in the litter?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Brat said:


> Wow that's pretty big for a newborn chin, how many were in the litter?


 

Just the one


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Just the one


Ahh I see, makes sense that he's quite big then lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well he is infact a she and yeah he is big hes just over two weeks or two and a half anyway he fits in the palm of my hand anybody know why he is starting to bite hen being handled...? i handle him with the two children and he has bit both of the children never me...?? i only allow them to hold him for about 5-10 mins at a time? xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so is it male or female?? you say he is infact a she n then carry on callin it him?? when we saw it im sure it had a winkle!?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Baby Chinchillas always appear large, Chins have a long gestation and are born like miniature versions of mum and dad. Also one or two babies is extremely common (they have small litters) so that's not why he is big . They just are anyway.

He is lovely by the way. The biting depends, is it proper biting? I expect he is going through a "testing" stage. Best thing to do is carry on handling and ignore the behaviour, but obviously being so young he won't be happy away from mum for long periods at a time. Chinchillas wean quite late as you probably know and should stay with mum till at least 12 weeks old (they usually wean by 9-10 weeks old).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

all chinnies have the sticky out bit wether they are boys or girls.

its the distance between the relavent parts thats important,
girls bits are close together, boys have a bigger gap and a bare patch of skin between the sticky out bits and the bum bits


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

he is a she im posative but im still calling her a him bless so shes called bella now  

she isnt going for about 13-14 weeks as my sister is having him she is only nextdoor so i will be able to see him daily  xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> he is a she im posative but im still calling her a him bless so shes called bella now
> 
> she isnt going for about 13-14 weeks as my sister is having *her* she is only nextdoor so i will be able to see him daily  xx


corrected!:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> corrected!:lol2:


lol see told ya she was meant to be a him... yet again she is that mard when mum leaves!! xx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I love chiller babies!!! :flrt: Not had any here for a LONG time!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I love chiller babies!!! :flrt: Not had any here for a LONG time!!!


hehe they are amazing she is four months old now should she be ok getting up and down the shelves?? bearing in mind my cage is 5 foot high with 7 shelves strewed in she should be fine?? shes a real mommy's girl she used to squeek when mom whent on the shelves!! xx


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe they are amazing she is four months old now should she be ok getting up and down the shelves?? bearing in mind my cage is 5 foot high with 7 shelves strewed in she should be fine?? shes a real mommy's girl she used to squeek when mom whent on the shelves!! xx


Most breeders will say that you should remove the shelves, if the kit falls it could have a horrible injury or worse.
I used to remove shelves when i was breeding.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Most breeders will say that you should remove the shelves, if the kit falls it could have a horrible injury or worse.
> I used to remove shelves when i was breeding.


i would.... but i cant.... the are on so titght i cant remove them nor my brother who is very strong so i would if i could... i did give her one a few cm of the ground to jump on and of and she has obviosly got more and more confident and i woke this morning to see her on the top shelf... she seems to be quite an expert but i am keeping my eye on her ... she has a good balance so far and i have put the only shelf i could move furter up so the jump to the top shelf isnt as far and i will be putting extra hay in their cage also would she be affected by shredded paper?? she also had a nibble of food today she seems to want to do everything at 100MPH as they dont usually wean until 9 (?) weeks? she is four!?! x


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i would.... but i cant.... the are on so titght i cant remove them nor my brother who is very strong so i would if i could... i did give her one a few cm of the ground to jump on and of and she has obviosly got more and more confident and i woke this morning to see her on the top shelf... she seems to be quite an expert but i am keeping my eye on her ... she has a good balance so far and i have put the only shelf i could move furter up so the jump to the top shelf isnt as far and i will be putting extra hay in their cage also would she be affected by shredded paper?? she also had a nibble of food today she seems to want to do everything at 100MPH as they dont usually wean until 9 (?) weeks? she is four!?! x


I don't think she would be affected by shredded paper, she'd probably just chew it to shreds :lol2:
She sounds like a bundle of fluffy energy :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe they are amazing *she is four months old* now should she be ok getting up and down the shelves?? bearing in mind my cage is 5 foot high with 7 shelves strewed in she should be fine?? shes a real mommy's girl she used to squeek when mom whent on the shelves!! xx


 
No shes not:whistling2:





quilson_mc_spike said:


> i would.... but i cant.... the are on so titght i cant remove them nor my brother who is very strong so i would if i could... i did give her one a few cm of the ground to jump on and of and she has obviosly got more and more confident and i woke this morning to see her on the top shelf... she seems to be quite an expert but i am keeping my eye on her ... she has a good balance so far and i have put the only shelf i could move furter up so the jump to the top shelf isnt as far and i will be putting extra hay in their cage also would she be affected by shredded paper?? she also had a nibble of food today she seems to want to do everything at 100MPH as they dont usually wean *until 9 (?) weeks? she is four*!?! x


:lol2: I was going to say she is more like 4 weeks old


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> No shes not:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what i mean i meant she is like a month old / 4 weeks and mixed them together so i didnt have to decide weather to pick weeks or months :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:



Marcia said:


> I don't think she would be affected by shredded paper, she'd probably just chew it to shreds :lol2:
> She sounds like a bundle of fluffy energy :flrt:


okies in that goes along with hammocks... xx


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

cute :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So did you give this baby with her mother to your sister when you got bored with them (like you do!!) so she could breed them back to back and neglect them and the babies until only the mother and 1 older son, who was in the cage with her, so she's no doubt pregnant again to him! :bash: and one which you told Shell195 was 12 weeks old, but which according to your facebook page was born on the 14th June and who had no fingers were left alive? 

Remember? The ones you've asked Shell to take for you, cos neither you nor your sister wanted them any more! 

The ones where when Shell went to pick them up the baby with no fingers was already dead and the cage was rancid with the remains of chewed shelves covered in smeared shit, the ones that your sister had been feeding on cheap rabbit food and hadn't even bothered giving them a sand bath.

So Shell's taken on your neglected animals and she's had to put the mother and the son into her vets where they are this very minute on drips because they are so emaciated and the vet doesn't think they'll survive????

You really cared about them all didn't you.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ouch, that sounds horrific! 
Hope the poor little things pull through


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

What a horrible person.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I really hate you, boy.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

This doesnt suprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im not defending him but the chichillas were living in the house next door with his sister when I collected them


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww wonderered where that wee werdo had gone altho his friends keep there animals the same way


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ferretman said:


> This doesnt suprise me in the slightest.


Didn't me, either!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im not defending him but the chichillas were living in the house next door with his sister when I collected them


But *he* asked you to take them, not his sister, so he had to know what they were like and if they were only next door and with his sister, he has to go in the house to see her, surely?

And he knew the male had died and he knew the female was throwing deformed kittens!



adamntitch said:


> aww wonderered where that wee werdo had gone altho his friends keep there animals the same way


Adam that really made me lol! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In fact he knew a lot including the kits weights so he must have had a lot of contact with them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Precisely my point - he knew and he didn't intervene, which in my book makes him as much responsible for their desperate condition as his sister!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> aww wonderered where that wee werdo had gone altho his friends keep there animals the same way


Which friends??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The young male that was one of the only 2 survivors I took died at the vets during the night. The problem is that whatever they came with has really got a hold and they were so poorly that it will be a miracle if the emaciated mum survives


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

That's horrible news Shell, I'm so very sorry that you have had to go through this! Have you thought about referring to the RSPCA?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Connor likes to get new animals and he'll be amused by them for a few weeks soon get borad and rehome them or get rid of them. Hes happy in his bubble of changeing and aquireing more animals. And if i personally hear/read of anybody defending because hes only a teenager u can jog on he can only hide behind that once but theirs always some animal he finds like the poor little polecat he found in a trap in a church ground. Plus am sure he told me the chinnys didnt belong to him in the first place.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the whole point!! He's a spoiled child who's mother gives him what he wants and he's proud of that fact! Any other teenager would be embarrassed to admit that.

He takes a shine to something, wants one, gets it, then gets bored with it, gives it away and moves onto the next animal.

It's horses now, God help them!

Age is no excuse for neglecting an animal that you've taken on to look after, so you won't get me making any excuses for the little ****!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Connor likes to get new animals and he'll be amused by them for a few weeks soon get borad and rehome them or get rid of them. Hes happy in his bubble of changeing and aquireing more animals. And if i personally hear/read of anybody defending because hes only a teenager u can jog on he can only hide behind that once but theirs always some animal he finds like the poor little polecat he found in a trap in a church ground. Plus am sure he told me the chinnys didnt belong to him in the first place.


 

The chins did belong to him thats another lie
Im not one for public hangings but the condition of these chins has really upset me


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Plus am sure he told me the chinnys didnt belong to him in the first place.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/524258-baby-everything.html#post6454991 There you go!! 

Notice "*my chinnie"*, not "my sister's", so he knew what was going on with the matings and the deformities, so he knew about the neglect too! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

the chins did belong to him originally.......the whole story is ....apparently..... they went to him, female had a baby or 2 cant remember, sister was goin to have the baby<s> but they didnt want to split them up so all went to sisters and connor originally told me he was visitin them all the time, still cleanin them etc. then when i spoke to his mum last night she said he hasnt seen them for ages.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm going to bite my tongue on this one, but I will just say....



feorag said:


> Age is no excuse for neglecting an animal that you've taken on to look after, so you won't get me making any excuses for the little ****!


Hear hear! :notworthy:



Shell195 said:


> The chins did belong to him thats another lie
> Im not one for public hangings but the condition of these chins has really upset me





feorag said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/524258-baby-everything.html#post6454991 There you go!!
> Notice "*my chinnie"*, not "my sister's", so he knew what was going on with the matings and the deformities, so he knew about the neglect too! :bash:


I don't think that's quite what ferretman was getting at (excuse me if it was!), however I don't think it'd be appropriate to expand on the forum, if he meant it how I think he did.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Right now that its be cleared up thankyou cat.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the chins did belong to him originally.......the whole story is ....apparently..... they went to him, female had a baby or 2 cant remember, sister was goin to have the baby<s> but they didnt want to split them up so all went to sisters and connor originally told me he was visitin them all the time, still cleanin them etc. then when i spoke to his mum last night she said he hasnt seen them for ages.


 

Yet at the beginning of the week he told me the weight of the young baby that had no fingers so he must have had contact with them.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

It's pure abuse. Know matter of 'their his' or 'their hers' someone needs to be punished for doing such a cruel act. Unfortunately if they were Connor's, they legally would be his mothers responsibility and she will be prosecuted. I'm sure the sister will come clean once they realize that. If their connor's, hopefully his mum wont take no shit when she gets fine or prison sentence.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> It's pure abuse. Know matter of 'their his' or 'their hers' someone needs to be punished for doing such a cruel act. Unfortunately if they were Connor's, they legally would be his mothers responsibility and she will be prosecuted. I'm sure the sister will come clean once they realize that. If their connor's, hopefully his mum wont take no shit when she gets fine or prison sentence.


 
not likely to be able to get a prosecution though is there? theyre no longer in their care, theres no real evidence iss there? unless the vet can give some? but as for the others that have died, they could just deny they ever existed or that they were sold etc, unless people have evidence? not sure if fb convo is good enough?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think quite a lot of the 'blame' should lie with his Mum...

No excuse being a teenager at all, he's old enough to know how to care for the animals and do just that, my grandkids look after animals and three of them are under 12. Two being only 8 years old and they care for ferrets and rodents.

I think his Mum needs a kick up the ar*e and if she intends to give him every animal/pet he wants then she should take the responsibility and make sure they are looked after properly.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure. He has replied about them on FB? So that would prove that they were his. Also the vet should also provide evidence to back this up. Even if they only get a small fine, hopefully his mother will realize not to be such a pushover and get a backbone. Hate to think if this carries on and he has no restrictions when he's an adult :\


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The RSPCA say I should have left them in the owners care and reported them, WTF:devil: Knowing how long they take to come out they would have all been long dead. Im glad I took them and gave them a chance and the boy didnt die without a fight. I really want the mum to live so I can make up for her lack of care but even if she dies(I will be gutted) she has had the best veterinary care and somebody has tried to make right the wrongs that have been done to her and her furry family.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, they really do suck. Well maybe education may be the best solution. Threaten legal action against his mother and make her understand. I really hate bratty kids!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The RSPCA are a joke.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I can never understand how the RSPCA can say things like that. How it was wrong of you to take them when if you didn't.. They would be dead. =/


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

FFS, the RSPCA pee me off soooo much! They don't know their head from their arse! I will ring them to tell them there is a cat thats been set alight by some yobs. Will they tell me to leave the cat on fire until they get there? <wishes there was a smilie doing w*nker motion>


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Typical RSPCA they only seem to go after those they think are doing wrong and actually aren't but when i comes ot real cruelty they tend to jus turn their backs. I think this whole situation is disgusting the original owner should be taken to task by someone in authroity for doing this to these poor animals before the next lot nd up in the same state. Shell I am sorry the little male has died ~I have everything crossed the litle female makes it and has a long and happy rest of her life with you. To be honest I dont know how you have kept as calm as you have I doubt I would of been so graceious in all this.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> FFS, the RSPCA pee me off soooo much! They don't know their head from their arse! I will ring them to tell them there is a cat thats been set alight by some yobs. Will they tell me to leave the cat on fire until they get there? <wishes there was a smilie doing w*nker motion>


 
















God, I love google :whistling2:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

feorag said:


> So did you give this baby with her mother to your sister when you got bored with them (like you do!!) so she could breed them back to back and neglect them and the babies until only the mother and 1 older son, who was in the cage with her, so she's no doubt pregnant again to him! :bash: and one which you told Shell195 was 12 weeks old, but which according to your facebook page was born on the 14th June and who had no fingers were left alive?
> 
> Remember? The ones you've asked Shell to take for you, cos neither you nor your sister wanted them any more!
> 
> ...


Can i ask who this person is, the person Shell picked up the sick chins from? I've read the thread but can't figure out who it is. The more people who know about this idiot the better.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The original poster of this thread was the chins' owner.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

cant say things like that on forum colin dear lmao

hope she gets better shell xx


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i think some thing seriously need doing to the RSPCA tbh it is the only form of law inforcement we have in this country and they have no rights to enforce anything they are a complete shower of sh*t its about time the RSPCA was laid to rest little jumped up charity that it is. and an arm of the police force is given rights to enforce all animal related crimes like what most other countries have. 

the Rspca just seems like a joke with a bad punch line


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> I think quite a lot of the 'blame' should lie with his Mum....


Totally agree! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> The RSPCA say I should have left them in the owners care and reported them, WTF:devil: Knowing how long they take to come out they would have all been long dead. Im glad I took them and gave them a chance and the boy didnt die without a fight. I really want the mum to live so I can make up for her lack of care but even if she dies(I will be gutted) she has had the best veterinary care and somebody has tried to make right the wrongs that have been done to her and her furry family.


That's the RSPCA for you! They really are a waste of time and space!



Amalthea said:


> image image
> 
> God, I love google :whistling2:


Me too! I love that second smiley! :2thumb:



ok1hurricane said:


> The more people who know about this idiot the better.


Have to agree in case he approaches other people on this thread for his latest craze!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VET UPDATE

The pm has been done on the boy that died and he had a mottled liver which is a common sign of Giardia
Panacur doesnt touch Giardia in chins so he has started the female on Metronidazole although its not licensed for chins, He says its a try or die situation so feels the small risk is necessary

The female is a lot brighter and although not eating for herself she has begun to show an interest in food, the vet feels her chances of survival are now much greater


Small amounts of Giardia are naturally found in all chinchillas but when they are in certain situations they increase

*Giardia Parasite*

*Giardia is a flagellate protozoan with a whip-like tail and a sucker-like mouth. The parasite attaches itself to the surface of the intestines. In most cases, chinchillas already have the parasite in their bodies at low numbers, but they don't always show signs, and it doesn't always cause any problems, until stress, contaminated food, illness, or something else lowers the immune system and triggers the parasite to go to work, so to speak.*
*Basically, chinchillas contract the illness via a fecal-oral contamination, such as by feeding themselves with dirty hands. In some cases, humans can transfer parasite eggs to their chinchilla, by feeding their chinchilla without washing their hands first. If a person has the parasite on his/her hands, feeds the chinchilla, the parasite is now on the food or treats that the chinchilla eats, which is why it's always important to wash your hands before and after feeding your chinchilla(s).*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't giardia be found in dirty water, too?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> VET UPDATE
> 
> The pm has been done on the boy that died and he had a mottled liver which is a common sign of Giardia
> Panacur doesnt touch Giardia in chins so he has started the female on Metronidazole although its not licensed for chins, He says its a try or die situation so feels the small risk is necessary
> ...


 
perhaps they got it from the half shit filled bowls then?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> perhaps they got it from the half shit filled bowls then?


Christ I hope she pulls through Shell just goes to show the conditions they were kept in doesn't it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Can't giardia be found in dirty water, too?


 
I think so Jen, they had open drinking bowls not bottles and when I cleaned them when I got home they were slimy inside


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> perhaps they got it from the half shit filled bowls then?


 
or eating the rancid hay on the bottom of the cage as that was the only hay they had.The vet said that dirty conditions and stress are the most common causes


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> or eating the rancid hay on the bottom of the cage as that was the only hay they had.The vet said that dirty conditions and stress are the most common causes


 
ARGGGGH!what i could do right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Going to be giving my chins an extra little care on their run tonight and thinking about those others that lost their life not getting what they deserve from an owner.

Best wishes to the little one still fighting.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ARGGGGH!what i could do right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Me to Cat, Im furious again. It was all so avoidable:bash:
Lets hope Cinders can evercome this and then she can look forward to a much brighter future
The vet said shes not out of the woods yet but is looking much brighter and alert and showing an interest in her food bowl even though she not eating on her own yet


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I just feel sorry for all the other animals in his care.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ferretman said:


> I just feel sorry for all the other animals in his care.


 
He only has the dog that mother cares for and 2/3 horses, the rest died or got given away


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

So he can afford horses but not a simple vet bill in first place? HE makes me sick.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> So *they* can afford horses but not a simple vet bill in first place? *THEY* make me sick.


 
Ive corrected your post. I dont think its cant afford, I think its cant be ar$ed


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive corrected your post. I dont think its cant afford, I think its cant be ar$ed


Certainly sounds like it Shell


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

nothing constructive to add (that can be said on a family forum anyway) but i hope she pulls through shell, so she has a taste of a caring owner if nothing else. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think so Jen, they had open drinking bowls not bottles and when I cleaned them when I got home they were slimy inside


 
*gags*


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't believe that this could all have been avoided by simply cleaning the cage and making sure they were fed. Unless I've missed something?

What kind of person lets their animal live, drink and eat in its own filth. That would make anyone sick. 

I hope the girl pulls through.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cillah said:


> I can't believe that this could all have been avoided by simply cleaning the cage and making sure they were fed. Unless I've missed something?
> 
> What kind of person lets their animal live, drink and eat in its own filth. That would make anyone sick.
> 
> I hope the girl pulls through.


 
It didnt help that the mum was allowed back to back litters either plus there was another young male(about 7 months old) living in with the parents, all the stress would have lowered their immune systems which allowed the Giardia to get a hold and it would have passed through them all due to the filthy condition of the cage etc etc


If this girl lives she will never have another litter of babies.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> It didnt help that the mum was allowed back to back litters either plus there was another young male(about 7 months old) living in with the parents, all the stress would have lowered their immune systems which allowed the Giardia to get a hold and it would have passed through them all due to the filthy condition of the cage etc etc
> 
> 
> If this girl lives she will never have another litter of babies.


That's so horrible. It amazes me how cruel some people can be.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fingers crossed for mummy chin, shell. so sorry to hear what has happened, at least she is finally getting the care she needs x x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> fingers crossed for mummy chin, shell. so sorry to hear what has happened, at least she is finally getting the care she needs x x


 

Hi Jen hope you are all ok 
Not heard any more about the chin so fingers crossed all is still well


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No news is good news, right? Everything crossed for her here.....


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jen hope you are all ok
> Not heard any more about the chin so fingers crossed all is still well


yes we r all great thanx hun. 

they do say no news is good news, i really hope she will be ok coz she has a loving home waiting for her as soon as she gets better.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good to know you've got a diagnosis Shell! :2thumb: At least it gives the vet something to work on - just praying the treatment works.

No doubt the whole scenario is what has caused this. The lack of a good diet, the back to back breeding, the sh*t all over the place, everything that has brought those poor critters down will have compromised their immune system and created this situation. All of it could have been avoided with just a little loving care! :bash:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

jesus if he cant even provide basic chinchilla care..good luck with the horses you spoilt faddy brat.:no1:



p.s fingers crossed for the lil girl x x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I would like to think connor is mature enough to make a post and tell us exactly whats been going on. But i highly dobut it.

Well done shell for takeing them on and provideing the care they so desprately needed :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Going by his past posts when he's been criticised, it'll just be a nasty, foul mouthed tirade against everyone.

Shell will confirm that, as will a lot of us who saw what he put on his Facebook Page in response to Shell's comments about this situation.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

ive never added him on facebook lol hes annoyed me every day since i new him lmao


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Going by his past posts when he's been criticised, it'll just be a nasty, foul mouthed tirade against everyone.
> 
> *Shell will confirm that*, as will a lot of us who saw what he put on his Facebook Page in response to Shell's comments about this situation.


 
I certainly will as he doesnt except critisism at all, even if its constructive:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> image image
> 
> God, I love google :whistling2:


Clever buggar!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He's a nasty little spoilt brat! What a sick little twisted thing he is.
I have personaly never liked him and is well known that I really didn't care for his 'My mum will get me anything cause 'all I need to do is act like a little b*****d devil child and she gives in' attitude.
I could see this coming with his have to have this, have to have that every min of every day and if anyone said anything against him he always pulls his 'It's cause I am gay' act on everyone with a tiraid of abuse.





Shell195 said:


> The RSPCA say I should have left them in the owners care and reported them, WTF:devil: Knowing how long they take to come out they would have all been long dead. Im glad I took them and gave them a chance and the boy didnt die without a fight. I really want the mum to live so I can make up for her lack of care but even if she dies(I will be gutted) she has had the best veterinary care and somebody has tried to make right the wrongs that have been done to her and her furry family.





_jake_ said:


> Wow, they really do suck. Well maybe education may be the best solution. Threaten legal action against his mother and make her understand. I really hate bratty kids!


 
Shell.
I am sure that if you ask on here, we will all chip in (give us a paypal and you know that everyone who cares about thsi will donate) use that money to bring your own case against him. You ahve photos no doubt, you have the vet reports. That is all the RSPCA do, it's purely a Private Prosecution they bring under the Animal Welfare act and YOU can do the very same.
You have the Rescue you work for as a name if you need a rescue name into it. Just to add some clout behind it.

I'm not going to scream and bitch about him, as that is what I always do at things like this and because it is known that I can't stand him anyway, I feel for legal reasons it would be best if I don't :whistling2: 
However, does anyone happen to know who he is loaning the horse he has off? Are they aware of this? I know full well, what I would feel like about someone who has been a part of this, to be near my pony, let alone being someone I am entrusting their care to. I would be very concerned if they weren't to be honest.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> cant say things like that on forum colin dear lmao
> 
> hope she gets better shell xx


PM? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> He's a nasty little spoilt brat! What a sick little twisted thing he is.
> I have personaly never liked him and is well known that I really didn't care for his 'My mum will get me anything cause 'all I need to do is act like a little b*****d devil child and she gives in' attitude.
> I could see this coming with his have to have this, have to have that every min of every day and if anyone said anything against him he always pulls his 'It's cause I am gay' act on everyone with a tiraid of abuse.
> 
> ...


 

Im not sure I could actually do this sucessfully as I have no evidence of the other chins dying only his say so and now that I have taken them and cleaned the cage I have destoyed further evidence.


He has 2 horses but I thought his mother bought them for him(they may have 3 by now as they were going to look at a filly on Thursday night)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Im not sure I could actually do this sucessfully as I have no evidence of the other chins dying only his say so and now that I have taken them and cleaned the cage I have destoyed further evidence.
> 
> 
> He has 2 horses but I thought his mother bought them for him(they may have 3 by now as they were going to look at a filly on Thursday night)


 
Cope those facebook pages. Lots of facebook comments have been used successfully in court so you never know. The fact he has said so. Look into it tho, That way you would know properly/legally, how you would stand with the evidence you do have. It is the Judge in the case who decides on the punishment, not the RSPCA. The Rspca only make the case as you can yourself, and the Judge is the one who looks at it all, looks at the law, and decides from that as to how to sentence/ban/fine.

You can do this Shell, don't start thinking your not strong enough for this. And I am pretty sure that there are a number on here who would be willing to help you in anyway they can, and those who can't help that way would be happy to donate towards the legal costs of the case.


----------



## Tortoisetom (Aug 7, 2010)

It makes me feel genuinely sick that he seems to not care about this and get away with it! The little plonker should be put in a cage to eat his own shit for a while and see how he likes it, god help the horses. I hope the chin is doing well, it hopefully it has fallen on much better fortune, I have a huge amount of respect for the lady who took on all the chins and given them the best chance!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How is she this morning, Shell?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No news yet so hoping thats a good thing


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am shocked!
:bash:
Its a wonderful thing you have done shell, i hope the girl pulls through his ordeal.

and i agree, i would grab any and all evidence, form all avenues and take him and his mother down..

people like this should get punishment!!!:censor::devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

VET UPDATE

Spoken to the vet, she is greatly improved and is eating with gusto but only out of a syringe, if shes not eaten by herself tomorrow he will give her some gas and check her back teeth but they are hoping for discharge tomorrow afternoon :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> VET UPDATE
> 
> Spoken to the vet, she is greatly improved and is eating with gusto but only out of a syringe, if shes not eaten by herself tomorrow he will give her some gas and check her back teeth but they are hoping for discharge tomorrow afternoon :2thumb:


 
thats really good news, when shes out and home can we come for a cuddle shell?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

brilliant news I hope she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats really good news, when shes out and home can we come for a cuddle shell?


 
Of course you can, just hope you arent to shocked by her condition


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The vet has suggested I try some of the other chinchilla foods to get her eating as they are only offering her pellets and he wonders if she doesnt recognise them as food

I have plain hay, hay and dandelions, readigrass, dried meadow hebs and have bought some Charlie chinchilla food has anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thats great news :no1: only a suggestion (as i dont know much about chins) but if shes been fed only one type of, prob cheapest, food wont that be the only thing she recognises as food? if so try feeding her that and introduce better food gradualy? im prob wrong but is just a thought. good luck with her : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hes been on again today at 12.05pm :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes been on again today at 12.05pm :whistling2:


 

Hes still not adult enough to say anything though:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> thats great news :no1: only a suggestion (as i dont know much about chins) but if shes been fed only one type of, prob cheapest, food wont that be the only thing she recognises as food? if so try feeding her that and introduce better food gradualy? im prob wrong but is just a thought. good luck with her : victory:


She was fed cheap rabbit food that had lots of flaked maize in it and I dont really want her to get used to having it again if I can persaude her to eat somethng else


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> FFS, the RSPCA pee me off soooo much! They don't know their head from their arse! I will ring them to tell them there is a cat thats been set alight by some yobs. Will they tell me to leave the cat on fire until they get there? <wishes there was a smilie doing w*nker motion>












: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> image
> 
> : victory:


you never fail to deliver do you, you legend :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> image
> 
> : victory:


:lol2: nice one. Do you want to email it to the RSPCA or shall I? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> VET UPDATE
> 
> Spoken to the vet, she is greatly improved and is eating with gusto but only out of a syringe, if shes not eaten by herself tomorrow he will give her some gas and check her back teeth but they are hoping for discharge tomorrow afternoon :2thumb:


That's excellent news Shell, now if you can just get her eating decent, proper chinnie food, hopefully she won't look back!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, made me pretty damn angry reading this. 

Well done Shell for taking them in, fingers crossed she makes it.

Perhaps try mixing pellets with charlie chinchilla and gradually increase the pellets and decrease the muesli mix. I just swapped my chinnie from Pets at Home pellets to Charnwood active and breeding pellets. He prefers the Charnwood and it's pretty much the most popular brand. 

As for hay, the chins love timothy hay and it's the best stuff for their teeth as the stalks are nice and thick. I've got loads of alfalfa stalks, i give a small handful a couple times a weeks, i could send you a bag if you want just let me know.

Something else you can try is a mix of a tbsp of oats and wheatgerm a couple of times a week. I was advised to give this as my chin is on the small side, to see if he'd put weight on.

ETA: dried apple rings and shredded wheat are also popular treats.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Juzza12 said:


> Wow, made me pretty damn angry reading this.
> 
> Well done Shell for taking them in, fingers crossed she makes it.
> 
> ...


 
Its not good reading is it
Where do I get Charnwood active and breeding pellets from and yes I would love some alfalfa stalks, pm me the price for postage etc
Thanks for the other tips, there is a place near me that grows timothy hay so Im going to buy some from them tomorrow as my own 2 girls can eat it too, the stuff in bags is always dusty and not nice stuff.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine like those raisin-wheat cereals you can buy.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Its not good reading is it
> Where do I get Charnwood active and breeding pellets from and yes I would love some alfalfa stalks, pm me the price for postage etc
> Thanks for the other tips, there is a place near me that grows timothy hay so Im going to buy some from them tomorrow as my own 2 girls can eat it too, the stuff in bags is always dusty and not nice stuff.
> Thanks for the tips


I got the Charnwood pellets directly from the company My Charnwood Milling Store

Don't worry about postage for the alfalfa, just PM me your address and i'll send some tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

good news about the little girl :2thumb:, well done shell x x


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

great news 

i think she knows that she has a caring home waiting for her now and thats why she's not given up and kept fighting through


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

connors gone from havin 30 mutual friends as me on fb to one.....has he removed them or have them removed him? :lol2: i think hes removed some of them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> connors gone from havin 30 mutual friends as me on fb to one.....has he removed them or have them removed him? :lol2: i think hes removed some of them


 
I wonder why:whistling2: I would imagine a few of them saw my post before he removed it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just spoken to the vet nurse, the chin is starting to eat on her own but due to her emaciation they are still syringe feeding her too. I wont know if she can come home today until about 1.00 when the vet rings so will let you all know then


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed you can get her home then! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I am assuming I am that one "mutual friend". *lol* And I saw what he said 

Everything crossed here for Cinders coming home today, Shell!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just got back from picking her up from the vets and she is very lively for a hopping skeleton:bash:
She has put on a bit of weight and now weighs 425grams which is still far to low for an adult female chin.
I have to syringe feed her with recovery diet(herbivore) 10 mls every 3 hours and give her antibiotics once daily.
She took a small raisin off me but Ive not seen her eat anything else yet but the vets insist she is eating.
I let her have a short sand bath which she loved and have now left her in peace to settle down
The vet has warned she still may not recover but she has come on so well its worth carrying on.


I find it so sad that all this could have been easily avoided


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, every little step forward she makes is in the right direction.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Well, every little step forward she makes is in the right direction.


 agreed and she is in a better plase a 1000 times over now shell


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's encouraging news Shell. I'm sure with all the TLC you're going to lavish on her that she will recover - it won't be for the want of you trying or having half of RFUK rooting for her! :lol2:


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm glad she is home - fingers crossed for a full recovery


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

At least she's home Shell. She sounds like a real fighter x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I brought her home and had to go out so made up 20ml of recovery diet and left it in a dish for her along with timothy hay, readigrass,dried food and some dried meadow herbs.
I came in before and she has eaten half the recovery diet and has been eating some dried food and hay. Ive just given her a bit of of burnt dry toast which she loved and a small raisin which is great news
When you approach the cage she runs like hell but when she realises Im not going to catch her she comes to me(nasty vets have been sticking needles in her)
Fingers crossed she continues to improve


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh! That sounds very encouraging! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds very promising!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Well, I am assuming I am that one "mutual friend". *lol* And I saw what he said
> 
> Everything crossed here for Cinders coming home today, Shell!!


Or me! But he had 2 different profiles.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, it sounds pretty good for Cinders so far. Lets hops she keeps up the fight & realises her new mum is an angel in disguise!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

good news on the chin shell hope she keeps strong and keeps getting better if you need any help with cash let me know i dont have much but am willing help a little 


just find it werd that a few people on here where the people that he used to hang about with and they had been to his house and took him to places now there all bitchie am not defending him but think its werd people turn on someone when they where close to them before


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> good news on the chin shell hope she keeps strong and keeps getting better if you need any help with cash let me know i dont have much but am willing help a little
> 
> 
> just find it werd that a few people on here where the people that he used to hang about with and they had been to his house and took him to places now there all bitchie am not defending him but think its werd people turn on someone when they where close to them before


when we used to visit him and take him out places, he was looking after his pets, do you think we would have let him rehome 5 of our pets if we thought this would happen!!!!!!!! 4 of the 5 are now dead and the last thing we need is you coming on and stirring it :bash:

hindsight is a wonderful thing


we met him lots of times and trusted his care practices, but you know what!!!!!!! people can change:gasp::gasp: yes thats right some people change for the worst and we are not turning on him just stating the facts.

quite a lot of people are probably thinking the same as you, as we are too but at least they have the knowledge to know not to post it, dont you think we feel bad enough as it is........some things are best left unsaid:bash:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ditta said:


> when we used to visit him and take him out places, he was looking after his pets, do you think we would have let him rehome 5 of our pets if we thought this would happen!!!!!!!! 4 of the 5 are now dead and the last thing we need is you coming on and stirring it :bash:
> 
> hindsight is a wonderful thing
> 
> ...


well i did not know you gave him any animals and why should i not say it i had no idea you pair had fallen out with him and i also got a lot of abuse of one of you pair when you where talking to him as i fell out with him i was always nice to you pair but yet got abuse because i said something to connor


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> well i did not know you gave him any animals and why should i not say it i had no idea you pair had fallen out with him and i also got a lot of abuse of one of you pair when you where talking to him as i fell out with him i was always nice to you pair but yet got abuse because i said something to connor


 
im sorry but i never abused you???? and we pair are seperate people you know, if you dont know the facts then why comment............stirring shit up for people that just dont deserve it, i dont think ive posted anything bad about him in this thread or any other cos im an adult and as an adult i can restrain myself..........:whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ditta said:


> im sorry but i never abused you???? and we pair are seperate people you know, if you dont know the facts then why comment............stirring shit up for people that just dont deserve it, i dont think ive posted anything bad about him in this thread or any other cos im an adult and as an adult i can restrain myself..........:whistling2:


always new you where the desent one soz it was the oh that started not you and i only commented as found it werd people turning on him that i new where close to him anyhow if anymore to say pm me please as this is going off topic and al ask for there to be deleted as this is about the poor chin not peoples diffrences


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> always new you where the desent one soz it was the oh that started not you and i only commented as found it werd people turning on him that i new where close to him anyhow if anymore to say pm me please as this is going off topic and al ask for there to be deleted as this is about the poor chin not peoples diffrences


The thing is Adam, that an abuse of trust is the worst thing one person can do to another imao.

Both Ditta and Cat trusted Connor. They liked him, saw a young lad who had a keen interest in animals and tried to nurture that interest. It was Cat who encouraged him to join RFUK to further his knowledge and learn more - something she has publicly apologised for on this forum in light of recent events, which I believe she had no need to do!

They were taken in, pure and simple. It appears that he's moved on to horses now and you know how much time horses take and you can't keep them in your house. So unlike responsible teenagers and adults and the being spoiled child that he is, it appears that he's lost interest in his 'house pets' and probably spends all his free time at the farm with his horses. He even told Shell that if she didn't take the chinnies (after also asking Colin to take them) that he would keep them at the farm - the most inappropriate place you could possibly put Chinnies. He also told Shell that when he got his skunk he would be keeping that at the farm too, so hopefully now this is out no-one will let him have a skunk!

Both Ditta and Cat are very upset that animals they trusted Connor with have been neglected and died and, because they've now realised that he wasn't the boy they thought he was, then I think they are entitled to 'turn' and not defend him.

As Ditta said, sadly hindsight is a terrible thing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> The thing is Adam, that an abuse of trust is the worst thing one person can do to another imao.
> 
> Both Ditta and Cat trusted Connor. They liked him, saw a young lad who had a keen interest in animals and tried to nurture that interest. It was Cat who encouraged him to join RFUK to further his knowledge and learn more - something she has publicly apologised for on this forum in light of recent event, which I believe she had no need to do!
> 
> ...


 

Well said Eileen


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Some photos of Cinders, its vey hard to actually see how thin she is due to her fur.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, poor little girl. She does look thin because her head looks too big for her body!

How is she this morning?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree.... Chillers aren't supposed to look like that. They're fat little things, but poor Cinders' head looks way too big.  Her eyes look nice and bright, though, so I've got a feeling she's a fighter and will pull through this.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

poor little girl, she looks more like a ferret in her body in the top pic:bash:

im sure she is gona be ok tho, cant wait 2 see pics of her nice and round:flrt: shouldnt take long in ur good care shell


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Aww bless her 
I don't normally post on these kind of threads because it upsets me too much and I find it so hard to not say what I would really like to say...
Anyways, I'm keeping everything crossed for her, I'm sure she'll make it, she sounds like a fighter to come this far and we all know she's in the best hands now.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> always new you where the desent one soz it was the oh that started not you and i only commented as found it werd people turning on him that i new where close to him anyhow if anymore to say pm me please as this is going off topic and al ask for there to be deleted as this is about the poor chin not peoples diffrences


 
what the hell are yo goin on about i abused you? i challeneged some horrible comments you made about him, which were said when he was actually caring for his animals, so dont you dare tell people ive been abusin you and sayin im not decent. I thought me n you were friends? obviously not if thats what you think of me! though i do have to ssay your thoughts on me i think are somewhat misplaced! abuse and challenging are two totally different things and perhaps you should learn the difference between the two!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwww shes so tiny 
i have everything crossed for her look at that little face....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> The thing is Adam, that an abuse of trust is the worst thing one person can do to another imao.
> 
> Both Ditta and Cat trusted Connor. They liked him, saw a young lad who had a keen interest in animals and tried to nurture that interest. It was Cat who encouraged him to join RFUK to further his knowledge and learn more - something she has publicly apologised for on this forum in light of recent events, which I believe she had no need to do!
> 
> ...


He's getting a baby skunk from EmmaJ


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> He's getting a baby skunk from EmmaJ


I don't think so!!

To be honest I don't think she's that stupid!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> I don't think so!!
> 
> To be honest I don't think she's that stupid!


He is! She wrote on his Facebook last week that he will be getting his skunk, & not to worry!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well that'll not happen now - I'm pretty certain of that, cos if she's changed her mind because of pressure over the Missy business, she's not stupid enough to let him have one now!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well that'll not happen now - I'm pretty certain of that, cos if she's changed her mind because of pressure over the Missy business, she's not stupid enough to let him have one now!


I'm not so sure!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He doesnt deserve any animal off anybody as even if the chinchillas belonged to his sister he had enough contact with them to stop the suffering that these animals endured:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree and say what you like about Emma I'm pretty certain that should wouldn't let him have a skunk if she's read what's been put in this thread!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I hope emma thinks of the skunk benefit and doesnt give connor as soon as the novelty has worn off give it till day 2 and by week 3 hell be feeding it pedagree chum and keeping it in a hutch.

I think hes been a very big coward and immature not even resonding to the thread or even thanking shell. But ive had my suspsions for a while now and he didnt dissapoint hopefully he wont be able to get hold of animals via this forum again.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ferretman said:


> I hope emma thinks of the skunk benefit and doesnt give connor as soon as the novelty has worn off give it till day 2 and by week 3 hell be feeding it pedagree chum and keeping it in a hutch.
> 
> I think hes been a very big coward and immature not even resonding to the thread or even thanking shell. But ive had my suspsions for a while now and he didnt dissapoint hopefully he wont be able to get hold of animals via this forum again.


 
Oh emma dosnt post here often but after reading somethings i have read tonight he will never get one of my baby skunks 

oh an thats all i will post here after this too !!!!!

sorry just to add this 

as i said to eileen i didnt see last week when i posted on facebook what i have seen this week and tonight also!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh emma dosnt post here often but after reading somethings i have read tonight he will never get one of my baby skunks
> 
> oh an thats all i will post here after this too !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Im glad you have posted that Emma as after the state the chins were in and the comments he made he doesnt deserve any animals


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you have posted that Emma as after the state the chins were in and the comments he made he doesnt deserve any animals


 
shell eileen will tell you i wasnt very happy at something i read before so he will never ever get hold of one of my baby skunks thats a fact thank you for letting me see what he was planning on for my baby 

(not that i have any babies yet )

oh also said i wouldnt post again but hey ho lol i wanted to reply to thank you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> shell eileen will tell you i wasnt very happy at something i read before so he will never ever get hold of one of my baby skunks thats a fact thank you for letting me see what he was planning on for my baby
> 
> (not that i have any babies yet )
> 
> oh also said i wouldnt post again but hey ho lol i wanted to reply to thank you


 

I thought you deserved to know the truth, you can thank Sophie for making me save it as she quite rightly said I may need to show you it if he told me you were letting him have a skunk kit.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I thought you deserved to know the truth, you can thank Sophie for making me save it as she quite rightly said I may need to show you it if he told me you were letting him have a skunk kit.


 
thank you to both you and sophie :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I weigh Cinders every morning when she has her medication and she hasnt put any weight on until this morning, she has now put on 8 grams, a step in the right direction me thinks 

Im just hoping its body fat and not babies:bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Everything crossed here!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I weigh Cinders every morning when she has her medication and she hasnt put any weight on until this morning, she has now put on 8 grams, a step in the right direction me thinks
> 
> Im just hoping its body fat and not babies:bash:


Yes indeed, everything crossed that it's weight gain and not babies!!! Aaagh!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Can I ask if one of the ones who died, was it Button's? Was given to Cat and Ditta (for free under my normal understanding of can't keep bring back to me.)
Been playing on me since you said the female was called Cinders!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Can I ask if one of the ones who died, was it Button's? Was given to Cat and Ditta (for free under my normal understanding of can't keep bring back to me.)
> Been playing on me since you said the female was called Cinders!


I hope not  he was lovely


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Can I ask if one of the ones who died, was it Button's? Was given to Cat and Ditta (for free under my normal understanding of can't keep bring back to me.)
> Been playing on me since you said the female was called Cinders!


 
I dont actually know as the only two I took were Cinders and a young male about 7 months old. As far as Im aware he didnt have a name and he died at my vets the day after I took them in
I was to horrifed by the condition of the cage and the two chinchillas that were in it to stop and ask questions. Sorry I cant be more helpful


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

nevermind....


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> from this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/403663-chinchillas.html
> 
> 
> see above quotes, you asked this aleady and conner said no


 
Aye, and then there is the fact that do you believe anything he says? Cause I know I don't.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, and then there is the fact that do you believe anything he says? Cause I know I don't.


 
argh posting again but.....

wasnt cinders the chin that came with Nuka that cat an ditta took on as i couldnt have taken on a chin at the time ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tonight she look so much better as her fur is now much less greasy due to her getting short sand baths. I actually think she likes me as she comes straight to the cage door when she sees me, shes a real sweetie and I love her


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thats fantastic news shell 

she definately seems to be on the mend an knows she is now loved and cared for :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> argh posting again but.....
> 
> wasnt cinders the chin that came with Nuka that cat an ditta took on as i couldnt have taken on a chin at the time ?


 
Yes, Cinders was the name given to the one that Ditta and Cta had from you, the time I came up with them when they collected her. Thats why the male Kit that they had off me, so that she wouldn't be a lonely Chin, was named Buttons.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Cinders was the name given to the one that Ditta and Cta had from you, the time I came up with them when they collected her. Thats why the male Kit that they had off me, so that she wouldn't be a lonely Chin, was named Buttons.


 
ah ok i see 

im sure i remember cat saying at somepoint that her and ditta kept buttons im sure they split the group and buttons was the one they kept 

i could have been dreaming though :lol2:

just thought i remembered cat mentioning he was still with them


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic news Shell!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Tonight she look so much better as her fur is now much less greasy due to her getting short sand baths. I actually think she likes me as she comes straight to the cage door when she sees me, shes a real sweetie and I love her


That's heartening news, Shell!

And lovely that she seems to recognise your desire to help her and is not frightened of you!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

how lovely is that,glad shes doing much better. i dont care what anyone says but animals really do know when your helping them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hows she doing shell hun ?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rach666 said:


> how lovely is that,glad shes doing much better. i dont care what anyone says but animals really do know when your helping them.


 
lol SOME animals! Not all!
Feral cats are the most ungrateful of animals and we have the scars to prove it lol 


Shell, It is fantastic that she is coming on so well and that you gave her the chance that she needed with rushing her to the vets. I know you, I know you will be thinking that if you had known sooner you could have saved the others. Please don't torment yourself over that, you couldn't have known and we all know that if you had of known, you would have done something instantly, which is what you did for Cinders. She still has a long way to come but with you she will have that chance that she very nearly didn't get.

I do still think they should be held accountable for this. They need that shock to prevent this from ever happening again. Yes. People on here and facebook now know. But what about any advert they just reply to and spin a tale of how wonderful a life said advertised pet would have?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> lol SOME animals! Not all!
> Feral cats are the most ungrateful of animals and we have the scars to prove it lol
> 
> 
> ...


 

The whole family wish they had been informed earlier about the plight of these chins and it has given me and Steve nightmares thinking about the state they were in but people like the previous owners will never seek help until its to late.
This little girl is really bright and I have just left her chewing some apple twigs that Steve cut from one of our apple trees, shes like a child in a sweet shop and is constantly trying the new things I give her were as my other 2 girls just take it all for granted.
I wish there was a way to stop them ever owning any pets in the future but I dont see how that would be possible. Im sure in the future the family will be in the news after failing to provide basic care for their horses when the novelty wears off. I dont think its willful neglect but do think that once the latest pet is no longer interesting they move on to the next one without bothering to rehome the ones they have lost interest in
IMO its easy come easy go:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A quick update, I took Cinders back to the vets today as shes not eating like she should so is very slow to gain any weight. The vet thinks her gut is moving to slowly so shes now on her antibiotics and also Panacur for 5 days. Tomorrow shes back to the vets as he checked her teeth with an auroscope and thinks one of the back ones is out of line so he needs to gas her down to have a proper look.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> A quick update, I took Cinders back to the vets today as shes not eating like she should so is very slow to gain any weight. The vet thinks her gut is moving to slowly so shes now on her antibiotics and also Panacur for 5 days. Tomorrow shes back to the vets as he checked her teeth with an auroscope and thinks one of the back ones is out of line so he needs to gas her down to have a proper look.


 
Poor cinders


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Picked her up from the vets and the nurse said her teeth didnt look to bad and the vet would ring me later


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Picked her up from the vets and the nurse said her teeth didnt look to bad and the vet would ring me later


Any more news hun?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Any more news hun?


 


Nothing yet but if it was important he would have rang me so Im guessing he hasnt much to say. Ive started syringe feeding her recovery diet twice a day as per the lady from Chins 4 life with Nutrobal added to one of the feeds for added calcium in case of pregnancy. Ive also bought some calm and recover food that she makes which is ideal for adding weight(she offered me this for free but I had already bought it)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been thinking "no news is good news" too Shell, cos I'm sure if there'd been anything to worry you, your vet would have rung.

I think you're doing great and I think you're right - the maximum amount of nourishment in the smallest amount of food will surely build her up until she gets to a decent bit of weight.

It sounds like they weren't fed properly or sufficiently, in which case her stomach may have shrunk and so she's getting messages that she's full, when she's eaten only a fraction of what she should be eating.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Nothing yet but if it was important he would have rang me so Im guessing he hasnt much to say. Ive started syringe feeding her recovery diet twice a day as per the lady from Chins 4 life with Nutrobal added to one of the feeds for added calcium in case of pregnancy. Ive also bought some calm and recover food that she makes which is ideal for adding weight(she offered me this for free but I had already bought it)


 
Be careful with nutrobal.... It's intended for torts who need an extremely high calcium intake for their shells, so it can be pretty dangerous for mammals *goes to get info* 

Nutrobal anyone?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Be careful with nutrobal.... It's intended for torts who need an extremely high calcium intake for their shells, so it can be pretty dangerous for mammals *goes to get info*
> 
> Nutrobal anyone?


 
The woman from chins4life said to use it and its also mentioned on here http://www.cheekychinchillas.com/handfeed.html


Here see

Hi there well thats good news so far! Bless her little heart  She has 
been through it and sorry but the rspca would have no doubt have put her 
to sleep by now anyway! yes they would have maybe got a prosecution but 
who knows in the stupid society!!! I think you did the correct thing. 
Those poor little things! So very sad.
Well to be honest I think if she is still not eating too much you may want 
to keep giving her some recovery mix just to help I can also recommend 
vetark critical care 
http://www.vetark.co.uk/pages/Critical-Care-Formula-or-Reptoboost_1.aspx?pageid=236 
She needs to get some food going through that gut before it shuts down. I 
would try feed her some recovery mix morning and night and allow her to 
keep eating what she will from her own food. Of course I agree normally we 
should not feed rubbish but for her she needs to eat even if its charlie 
chin ! She may take a mini shreddie or a little wheatabix anything with 
fibre in to get her gut moving. I find many chins do not bother with 
Alfalfa but its good shes eaten some hay at least!
Does her belly feel quite firm? I pray to god she is not preggy it would 
be just awful! Maybe nutrobal may also be a good idea 
http://www.vetark.co.uk/pages/Calcium-lactate_5.aspx scroll down its the 
green and white tub this will help with her bones/teeth/ and just in case 
she is preggy! Both items could be added to some science recovery to feed 
her with.
Please do keep me posted and get in touch should you need anything at all. 
Give her a cuddle from me.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Spoken to the vet, hes rasped Cinders teeth as she had some sharp ones and tonight she was eating pellets:no1: I am delighted


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Spoken to the vet, hes rasped Cinders teeth as she had some sharp ones and tonight she was eating pellets:no1: I am delighted


aww bless her:flrt: when shes back 2 full health it will be like that program 10 years younger but the chin version


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Spoken to the vet, hes rasped Cinders teeth as she had some sharp ones and tonight she was eating pellets:no1: I am delighted


:lol2: So am I!!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so happy, Ive just been to see to the small furries and have re fed Cinders and she was happily munching her food like a proper chinnie, it was wonderful to see her acting like this:no1:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

FANTASTIC news!!! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic news Shell. LEts hope she now goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Fantastic news Shell. LEts hope she now goes from strength to strength.


 

The next worry is if she is pregnant:whip:

If she is then these babies will be rehomed with a sanctuary contract and a home visit to make sure this story is never repeated


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Seems odd that Connor has deleted me seeing as i only found this thread last night. Tbh have been a bit suspicious for a while. Just wondering how he will cope in the winter with the horses. Its not like he can just leave them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And yet he's not deleted me.....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> And yet he's not deleted me.....


Lol its odd. I was talking to him about horses the other day. Maybe its cos i talk to Emma and he wanted our skunk.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

But he had 2 FB accounts didnt he. It seems I have been deleted from the one with the word 'Swiper' in it, but not the one with just his plain name, which I think is his old account.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yes, he did!!! *goes to check again* You're right. He deleted me from his amazingly emo-esque name and left me on his ACTUAL name.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hes deleted me off the 1 he used to talk to me on which is his old 1 i think. Used to have a picture of him riding his horse


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes, he did!!! *goes to check again* You're right. He deleted me from his amazingly emo-esque name and left me on his ACTUAL name.


Same as me then. I don't know why he deleted me as I have not said anything negative about him. Maybe he is just cutting tues with RFUK?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hes deleted me off the 1 he used to talk to me on which is his old 1 i think. Used to have a picture of him riding his horse


Yes, thats the newer account.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, thats the newer account.


Odd lol. Just hope he dont mess up the horses cos its people like me and my mum that have to pay to get these animals back to their oldselves.

Yet the woman who has horses thats his mate is still my friend :S


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cutting ties cuz he knows he's in the wrong.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Cutting ties cuz he knows he's in the wrong.


Very much in the wrong:bash:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

probably cutting ties to hide the nastiness of his action so that any poor unsuspecting breeders or rehomers can't see the ugly truth of what has happened to animals in his care


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lol its odd. I was talking to him about horses the other day. Maybe its cos i talk to Emma and he wanted our skunk.


 
hmm yeah you reminded me of the giggle we had on the phone about that 

him demanding i get bandit back off you and give him to him..............

he really did think i was getting the skunks for free............no they were being paid for !!!!

the other remarks he made about that situation really hacked me off too so he really is not a very nice person at all 

for those that want to know the remarks about the situation sure i can tell via pm


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> hmm yeah you reminded me of the giggle we had on the phone about that
> 
> him demanding i get bandit back off you and give him to him..............
> 
> ...


 yes pls


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> the other remarks he made about that situation really hacked me off too so he really is not a very nice person at all
> 
> for those that want to know the remarks about the situation sure i can tell via pm


To be honest Emma I don't need to see it - I've seen some of his nasty responses to criticism on here (as I've said earlier) and I thought then, not as nice a young man as he's being portrayed to be by himself and others. I've always thought he was a rude, immature, petulant boy to be honest.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

see some people are getting the wooden spoon out as per......


Glad the chin is getting better


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bit late for that Mark!

The wooden spoon came out when everyone found just how much he had been neglecting these poor chinnies! People on here need to be aware so that they aren't persuaded to give him any more animals.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> Bit late for that Mark!
> 
> The wooden spoon came out when everyone found just how much he had been neglecting these poor chinnies! People on here need to be aware so that they aren't persuaded to give him any more animals.


Im sure theres more tactful ways of doing it but owel.......


Im just glad shes getting better, ill carry looking at the thread for updates but wont be posting.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im sure theres more tactful ways of doing it but owel.......
> 
> 
> Im just glad shes getting better, ill carry looking at the thread for updates but wont be posting.


 
When 5 chinchillas have lost their lives through neglect there is no need for tact
I took the 2 remaining ones, I have watched the surviving female battle for her life and have spent many hours nursing her and I will be paying the vet bill regardless of what it is. I now have the worry of her possible pregnancy affecting her poor health even more, so why would I feel like being nice about the people who previously owned these chins???


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> When 5 chinchillas have lost their lives through neglect there is no need for tact
> I took the 2 remaining ones, I have watched the surviving female battle for her life and have spent many hours nursing her and I will be paying the vet bill regardless of what it is. I now have the worry of her possible pregnancy affecting her poor health even more, so why would I feel like being nice about the people who previously owned these chins???


Well said :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hmm yeah you reminded me of the giggle we had on the phone about that
> 
> him demanding i get bandit back off you and give him to him..............
> 
> ...


Send me them hun or phone me .

Love ya sexy bum.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> To be honest Emma I don't need to see it - I've seen some of his nasty responses to criticism on here (as I've said earlier) and I thought then, not as nice a young man as he's being portrayed to be by himself and others. I've always thought he was a rude, immature, petulant boy to be honest.


Same here. And as many know and thought I was harsh on him, well fact is he was nothing more than a right 'Queen' pulling the 'I'm gay thats why you hate me card!' Fine, if only that statement was aimed at all and everyone, including those who are also gay. 
That and whenever he was pointed out as wrong he would go off his nut.



Shell195 said:


> When 5 chinchillas have lost their lives through neglect there is no need for tact
> I took the 2 remaining ones, I have watched the surviving female battle for her life and have spent many hours nursing her and I will be paying the vet bill regardless of what it is. I now have the worry of her possible pregnancy affecting her poor health even more, so why would I feel like being nice about the people who previously owned these chins???


 
Totally agree!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Send me them hun or phone me .
> 
> Love ya sexy bum.


 
you allready know about all the telephone conversations i had with him and what was said hun


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Well that was a read and a half
Disgusting little brat
I just went and gave my chinnie (Thumper) an extra cuddle thinking of this

Its not hard to keep a chinchilla clean - theyre not that messy.
Thumpers carpet he has gets hoovered (yes hoovered) every day, fresh food and water. It takes all of 10 minues to do and some time for a cuddle.

What a little turd.

Well done Shell


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Shell,

Only just came across this thread. Well done you for your huge effort to save this poor skinny chin! :notworthy: Also thanks for highlighting the stupid previous owner, so that a skunk didn't go the same way (although a dose of skunk spray might be amusing at this brat!!!!).

Let's hope she's made of the same stuff as my lot and gets well into her teens! Chins are surprisingly resilient beasts and it really sounds like you've got her on the mend!

As for tempting foods (a bit late in the day), mine have herbs from the garden every day - camomile, lemon balm, mint. Rose petals too. They get them fresh in the summer and dried over the winter.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you allready know about all the telephone conversations i had with him and what was said hun


Lol okies thought it was something else.


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I haven't read all of this thread, but I would just like to make a comment
I am not a Chinnie person, I am a ratty one, but when I took in 2 chins to find a home for, I didn't have a clue what I was doing, so I done a little research on the internet, asked advice from the manageress of our local pet shop, asked her for everything I needed to take care of them 
The few weeks I had them for they would stroked, fed, watered, cleaned and had a sand bath for 10-15 minutes each day
I have a hell of a lot of rats (12 now, but probably about 8ish back then, as well as my other animals), but I still made time for them 
The point of my post is, there is no darn excuse for letting chins live in such conditions and to treat them in such a way, a little love and research goes a long way
My daughter is 16, she has a hamster in her bedroom, I check on him daily and TBF, he is a well looked after Hammy and she never forgets to feed, water, clean and play with him
People like the OP give teenagers a bad name


----------

